# Wasserbecken Cortenstahl mit Goldfischen



## Flusskrebs75 (11. Juni 2014)

Liebes Forum,
zuerst war da die Idee, sich ein schönes Cortenstahl-Becken in den Garten zu stellen. In dem Becken gibt es einen kleinen Wassereinlauf, der von einer Eheim Pumpe (300l/h) gespeist wird. Der Ansaugstutzen sitzt an der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Beckens. Das Becken fasst ca 1100 Liter und ist 50 cm tief. Ausgekleidet mit Teichfolie.

Nachdem die Mückenlarven zu nervig wurden, entstand die Idee, doch Goldfische  in das Becken zu setzen. Aus dem recht pragmatischen Ansatz wurde nun eine kleine Liebhaberei und ich versuche es den Fischen so angenehm wie möglich zu machen (habe sie seit ca 2 Wochen, 4 Goldfische) und brauche Euren Rat.

Im Becken habe ich eine Kiesschicht zum Gründeln eingebracht. Außerdem habe ich 4 Mangroven-Wurzeln eingebracht und 2 Pflanzen mit je 8 Stängeln: Wasser-Pest und __ Tausendblatt (jeweils in einem Topf). Außerdem habe ich 2 Seerosen eingebracht. Da das Wasser schon leicht grünlich war, habe ich vor die Pumpe noch einen 11 Watt UV-C Filter eingebaut, der bereits nach 3 Tagen sichtbar zur Aufklarung des Wassers beigetragen hat.

Überwinterung der Fische außerhalb des Beckens ist gewährleistet.


Zu meinen Fragen:

- muss ich den UV-C Filter dauerhaft brennen lassen?
- muss ich die Umwälzpumpe mit Einlauf dauerhaft laufen lassen oder stört das nachts die Fische?
- brauche ich einen Filter? Im Moment habe ich nur den UV-C Filter und die Pumpe
- was kann ich generell noch tun, um dieses erst ohne Fischbesatz geplante Projekt doch noch zu einem Idyll für die Fischis zu machen? Im Anhang das Becken VOR meinen Veränderungen.

Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2014)

Der UVC ist kein Filter - das ist ne Bestrahlungslampe - mehr nicht.
Die Algen, die die UVC abtötet, gehören halt dem Wasser entzogen, damit sie nicht wieder Nahrung für neue Algen werden - deshalb sollte das Wasser, dass durch die UVC-Lampe gepumpt wird auch filtriert werden - ob du nun einen kleinen Schwammfilter dazu nimmst, oder nur eine Damenstrumpfhose über den Wassereinlauf stülpst, bleibt dir überlassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bekamax (11. Juni 2014)

Hi, guten Morgen, und Willkommen hier im Forum!

Kompliment, dein Becken schaut sensationell aus! Aber ich denke, dass es nur mit VIEL Aufwand möglich sein wird, darin dauerhaft Fische zu halten. Einen Filter wirst du jedenfalls brauchen, auch noch jede Menge Pflanzen.

Aber das vorerst Wichtigste ist sicher, dass du die Wassertemperatur im Auge behältst! Sorge für ausreichend Schatten, dieses Becken heizt sich schnell auf, und du wirst bald eine Wassertemperatur haben, die gar nicht mehr fischtauglich ist. Sinnvoll wäre es wahrscheinlich, das Teichwasser durch eine riesige Zisterne laufen zu lassen, um für ausreichend Kühlung zu sorgen.

Außerdem ist davon auszugehen, dass du deine Fische im Winter ins Haus wirst holen müssen!

Sorry für die schlechten Nachrichten, trotzdem
liebe Grüße
Karin


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2014)

Stimmt - das wäre jetzt auch mein nächster Punkt gewesen.
Die Wassertemperatur ist gerade bei so kleinen Volumen (und erst Recht bei dem Baumaterial) ein wichtiges Thema.
Solltest du das Wasser nicht ausreichend kühlen können, so wird ein ständiger Teilwasserwechsel unumgänglich sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bekamax (11. Juni 2014)

Jopp, und nicht zu übersehen, die vielen, sich stark aufheizenden Steine in der Umgebung. Das wird an heißen Tagen ein Backofen!

LG Karin


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (11. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen. Das Becken sitzt knapp 30 cm unter der Erde (und 20 cm darüber), daher habe ich im Moment eigentlich nicht das Gefühl, dass das Wasser sich aufheizt. Links vom Becken stehen riesige Bambus-Sträucher, die Morgens für Schatten sorgen. Dann gibt es 1,5 Stunden Sonne und dann wirft das Haus für den Rest des Tages seinen Schatten auf das Becken. Also insg. eigentlich schön schattig gelegen. Was ist denn die maximale Temperatur, die nicht überschritten werden darf? Dann messe ich das regelmäßig mal nach. 
Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für den Schwammfilter? Den verbaue ich dann einfach zwischen UVC und Pumpe, richtig?
Muss der UVC bei so einem Becken dauerhaft (oder nur tagsüber)  leuchten, oder pendelt sich das mit den Pflanzen irgendwann ein? Und wie sieht es mit dem Wassereinlauf aus? Der läuft im Moment 24h. Stört das die Fische?

Kann man die Pflanzen (__ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt) vermehren (einfach durchschneiden und in einen neuen Topf) oder was würdet ihr mir an zusätzlichen Pflanzen (zu den bestehenden 4 Pflanzen) empfehlen (Menge und Name). 

Ganz lieben Dank für Eure Mühe. Toll!


----------



## andreas w. (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Flusskrebs,

zuerst mal auch von mir ein hallo & willkommen. 

Grundsätzlich passt das System das Du anfängst ( bis auf allgemeine "Kriterien" wie Platz für die Fische und die zu erwartende Anzahl der selben  ), ich würde halt etwas mehr Bewegung (Luftsprudler oder höher gesetzter Wassereinlauf) und somit Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen. Mit den Pflanzen sei etwas vorsichtig - Erfahrungswert von mir, anfangs sieht es sooo wenig nach Pflanzen aus, aber wenn sie wachsen weißt Du plötzlich nicht mehr wohin damit.  
Der UV-Filter ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich wichtig ( kann bei Deiner Größe anders sein) , wichtig ist der Filter, der die Rückstände aus dem Wasser filtert, dann wird das Wasser auch wieder sauber. Die Filterpumpe kannst Du grundsätzlich durchlaufen lassen - 24 Stunden. Die Fische sollte das nicht stören - in der freien Natur hört ein Bachlauf auch nicht im Dunkeln auf zu laufen . Es sein denn, die Pumpe sitzt irgendwo extern und ist laut genug, die Nachbarn zu stören .
Die Pflanzen kannst Du normalerweise genauso vermehren wie´s die Natur tut - ein Stück abtrennen und in Sand oder einen neuen Topf und dann sollte der Zweig anwachsen. Versuch macht kluch, aber denk bitte an meinen Satz zu den Pflanzen !
Noch kurz zur Temperatur: sie sollte halt nicht in kurzer Zeit mehrere Grad Celsius nach oben oder unten wandern - auch Fische haben so eine Art Kreislauf. Wenn der abkackt, ist´s wie beim Mensch - Error .

So dann, mach mal weiter und viel Spaß dabei und damit. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Ich würde auf einen Hamburger Mattenfilter setzen, mit einem oder zwei Luftheber betreiben gegen die Sonne hilft ein Sonnensegel

Gruss Obs


----------



## bekamax (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,
guuut der Schatten wegen der Wassertemperatur im Sommer. Freue mich, dass ich das falsch eingeschätzt habe!

Für schattenverträgliche Pflanzen gibt's hier dann Profis.

Viel Spaß mit dem wunderschönen Becken,
Karin


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habs ja lange nicht mehr geschrieben, daher sei mir noch mal der Hinweis erlaubt das die Maximaltemperatur bei so kleinen Teichen gar nicht unbedingt das Hauptproblem ist, sondern die starken Temperaturschwankungen. 
Um so kleiner das Becken ist , um so mehr kühlt zum Beispiel ein starker Gewitterregen das Wasser schnell ab. 

Nicolai Mette nennt auf seiner Goldfischseite als ideale Temperaturen 18-24 Grad im Sommer. 

Persönlich rate ich in so kleinen Becken im Aussenbereich von der Fischhaltung ja eher ab, da Wasserwerte und Temperatur nur schwer konstant zu halten sind.  Ein nett bepflanztes Becken finde ich schöner und hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Goldies eher kontraproduktiv sind und die meisten Pflanzen vernichten. Bei Besatz sollte man also deutlich mehr Pflanzen einsetzen, als eigentlich nötig wären um damit eventuell Verluste kompensieren zu können. 

Auf regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel würde ich unbedingt achten und zwar meiner Meinung nach lieber öfter kleinere Mengen als auf einmal eine größere Menge um dabei die Temperaturen und Wasserwerte nicht zu stark schwanken zu lassen. 

Also, wenn Du unbedingt Fische in so einem kleinen Becken halten willst, dann hast Du ne Menge zu tun, um es denen angenehm zu machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (14. Juni 2014)

Ganz lieben Dank für Eure vielen Tipps. Die Temperatur schwankt im Moment im Bereich von 4 Grad Celsius. Also immerhin einigermaßen konstant. Der UVC-Filter hat das Wasser aber schön aufgeklart. Jetzt erkennt man, dass sich viele Algen am Boden abgesetzt haben. Mal schauen, wie ich die noch wegbekomme. Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf die Suche nach einem Filter, der möglichst mit der bestehenden Pumpe auskommen sollte. Mal schauen.

Nochmals Danke - wirklich toll.


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (21. Juli 2014)

So liebes Forum, ich habe seit einigen Wochen nun doch viel Freude und die Fische wachsen und gedeihen. Auch die erste Wasserrose ist nun schon aufgegangen. Ich habe mir einen Nitrat und Nitrit-Test gekauft und beide Werte sind absolut dunkel-grün.
Dennoch habe ich hin & wieder doch einige Schwebstoffe im Wasser. Zur Erinnerung: momentan eine kleine 3 Watt Eheim Pumpe und ein Belkin UVC-Filter (kein sonstiger Filter). Der UVC-Filter ist toll und tut, was er machen soll. Dennoch scheinen sich immer wieder die Schläuche der kleinen 3 Watt Pumpe zu verengen (Algen und Schlatz) und das Geplätscher wird deutlich weniger.

Um es kurz zu machen: ich will doch mal schauen, ob ich für mein 1100 Liter Becken eine ordentlich Filteranlage inklusive Pumpe (und UVC?) im Garten vergrabe. Wichtig ist mir: einfache Reinigung (am besten zu reinigen durch Durchspülen), niedrige Folgekosten, niedrige Wattzahl, nicht überdimensioniert für die Größe meines Beckens, geräuscharm, all-in-one-Lösung, vernünftiger Preis.

Habt ihr hier bitte eine Empfehlung für mich? Ich würde den Einlass über ein 2 Wegeventil so steuern, dass ich am Einlauf oben einen ausreichenden Druck für mein Geplätscher habe und der Rest direkt ins Wasser strömt.

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (21. Juli 2014)




----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Oliver

Zum Filter kann ich nicht wirklich helfen, aber ich wollte nur sagen, wie schön das geworden ist! like

Ich habe ein Beispiel für einen ähnlichen Teich in einem Hof eines Hotels in Berlin gesehen.
Vom Konzept klasse,  aber leider vernachlässigt. Zum Glück ohne Fische!

Trotzdem mal die Bilder - ich hoffe es stört dich nicht, dass ich deinen Beitrag "missbrauche"
        
Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (21. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank, sehr nett von Dir  ! Leider haben wir einen sehr kleinen Garten. Auf dem Foto erkennst Du gleich das Hochbeet mit dem Bambus, das zugleich unser Grundstücksende ist. Daher haben wir den Garten/Gras eingestampft und eine Art große Terrasse daraus gemacht. Und obwohl das Becken ohne Fische und Pflanzen angedacht war, so ist es jetzt eine echt Freude für die Kinder und uns geworden. Ziel ist es, Ihnen den "Aufenthalt" so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten.

Vielen Dank noch mal


----------



## andreas w. (22. Juli 2014)

Flusskrebs75 schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier bitte eine Empfehlung für mich? Ich würde den Einlass über ein 2 Wegeventil so steuern, dass ich am Einlauf oben einen ausreichenden Druck für mein Geplätscher habe und der Rest direkt ins Wasser strömt.



He Oliver, Du suchst einen Tipp zum 2-Wegeventil : Ich habe meinen Wasserfall daheim über so ein Ding gesteuert - kann wahlweise einen großen Kreislauf oder einen kleinen Kreislauf steuern. Die Materialien sind von Gardena aus´m Baumarkt, eben das 2-Wegeventil, ein Zulauf mit der schwarzen geriffelten 3/4 Zoll Leitung, zwei Ausläufe mit demselben Schlauch. Dafür gibt´s bei Bedarf auch Reduktions-Stücke im Baumarkt.
Die beiden Auslässe kannst Du über verschieden große Leitungsdurchmesser steuern. Die untere Leitung, die weniger Druck braucht, kann etwas dünner sein, die Leitung für den oberen Auslass etwas dicker, sodaß mehr Wasser (oder widerstandsloser) durchfließt. 
Ist halt eine Rechnerei oder Probiererei, aber auf dem Wege sollte es auf jeden Fall gehen. Die Dosierung kannste letztendlich auch einfach über das 2-Wegeventil manuell einstellen. Wichtig ist, die Pumpe muß genug Förderleistung haben, um beide Auslässe zu bedienen.

Versuch macht kluch, genau so hab ich´s auch gemacht  

In diesem Sinne, Andreas.


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (4. Juni 2015)

Liebes Forum,
mittlerweile ist etwas Zeit ins Land gegangen und ich habe viel Freude an dem Becken (1300l). Fischbesatz: 4 Goldfische, 1 Sonnenbarsch, 6 Posthornschnecken, 2 Teichmuscheln, und __ Wasserpest, Wassergras, Wasserlilie, 2 Seerosen, __ Tausendblatt.
Filter: Oase Biopress 4000 inkl UVC.
Andreas, mit dem Zweiwegeventil  konnte ich auch ohne verschiedene Durchmesser den Druck für den kleinen Einlauf gegen den Druck eines Einlasses unter der Wasseroberfläche ausloten, so dass ich durch die zwei Regler jetzt immer wunderbar die Menge für den "sichtbaren" Einlauf regeln kann. Der Filter mit der Pumpe könnte vielleicht etwas stärker sein, da ich eine Strömung so nicht erreiche, aber ich bin zufrieden. Der Bambus in den Hochbeeten ist riesig gewachsen und ich habe max 2 Stunden Sonne auf dem Becken (und die im Halbschatten).
Nun zu meinem Problem: das Wasser war immer klar. Nach einer Algenblüte (die Ränder des Beckens (aber auch alle Steine und auch Pflanzen) waren stark mit Algen besetzt) ist das Wasser von einem Tag auf den anderen trüb geworden (seit ca 6 Wochen). Ich kontrolliere regelmäßig ph, Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphat, Temperatur und die Werte sind im grünen Bereich. Ich habe schon 2x kleiner Mengen Neudorff Wasser klar eingebracht (in der Zeit den UVC Filter ausgeschaltet), aber das hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt hatte ich eine Woche lang 2 Sauerstoffsprudelsteine am Laufen: kein Erfolg. Wenn ich ein Glas Wasser schöpfe, sieht das wie kleinste grüne bis milchige Partikel aus, die im Wasser schweben. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich nach der Algenblüte viele Algen fast schon schleimig/bröselig zersetzt haben und nun im Wasser treiben. Der Oase Biopress Filter scheint diese kleinen Partikel nicht filtern zu können. Habt ihr noch irgendeine Idee, wie ich das Wasser wieder klar bekomme? Macht es Sinn, einen anderen Filter zu kaufen oder zeitweise extern anzuschließen? Soll ich die Dosis Wasserklar mal erhöhen? Vergeht das irgendwann von alleine?
Wäre super nett, wenn ihr mir noch einen Tipp geben könntet.
Danke und Grüße
Oliver
PS: auf dem zweiten Bild erkennt man noch etwas die Algen am Rand.
PS2: das Becken geht ca 25 cm in den Boden rein, also insg 50 cm
PS3: die Blätter der Seerose und der Wasserlilie sehen auch irgendwie so ein bisserl angefressen/modrig aus.


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (4. Juni 2015)

Noch zwei Bilder, da ich den alten Beitrag nicht mehr editieren kann?


----------



## Plätscher (4. Juni 2015)

Moin, schau dir mal diesen Thread an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/
damit kannst du die Schwebealgen temporär entfernen. Sollte das nicht reichen d.h. sie kommen immer wieder, dann brauchst du doch wohl ein anderes Filterkonzept.


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (7. Juni 2015)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Moin, schau dir mal diesen Thread an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/
> damit kannst du die Schwebealgen temporär entfernen. Sollte das nicht reichen d.h. sie kommen immer wieder, dann brauchst du doch wohl ein anderes Filterkonzept.


Interessant, aber denkst Du, dass das auch bei mir hilft, die Trübung zu entfernen? Wie Du auf dem Glasfoto erkennen kannst, sind das nicht wirklich große Partikel, die für die Trübung sorgen....


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2015)

Das kommt auf das Gewebe an welches du nimmst und auf die Zeit  die du dem Biofilm gibst um zu wachsen,  um so mehr Biofilm um so dichter wird gefiltert. Hol dir so eine Rolle Vliesfiltergewebe und nähe dir ein paar Säcke. Eine Rolle liegt bei ca 25€ mit 100 m Länge,  das sollte bei dir ewig reichen und du brauchst die Säcke nicht immer spülen,  sondern haust sind einfach in die Tonne. 

LG René


----------



## Ansaj (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Oliver,
da du ja immer wieder hervorhebst, dass du es den Fischen so angenehm wie möglich machen willst (was Ziel eines jeden Fischteichs sein sollte), muss ich leider etwas anmerken: Ich finde 1100 l (oder 1300l?) viel zu wenig für Goldfische (oder hast du Hochzuchtformen?). Außerdem wirst du mit Goldfischen in dem Becken das Wasser wohl nie dauerhaft klar kriegen. Schade, dass ihr euch keinen Teich bauen könnt und dann dieses schöne Becken als Pflanzenbecken/Vogeltränke nutzt.
Wenn sowieso angedacht ist, die Fische im Haus zu überwintern und die Temperaturschwankung tatsächlich gering ausfällt, hätte es passendere Alternativen gegeben als Goldfische. Makropoden oder Guppys zum Beispiel, aber auch andere robuste Aquarienbewohner.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (7. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf das Gewebe an welches du nimmst und auf die Zeit  die du dem Biofilm gibst um zu wachsen,  um so mehr Biofilm um so dichter wird gefiltert. Hol dir so eine Rolle Vliesfiltergewebe und nähe dir ein paar Säcke. Eine Rolle liegt bei ca 25€ mit 100 m Länge,  das sollte bei dir ewig reichen und du brauchst die Säcke nicht immer spülen,  sondern haust sind einfach in die Tonne.
> 
> LG René


Danke Rene, ich werde mich mal daran probieren. Damit ich heute schon starten kann habe ich auch mal die Variante Damenstrumpf aus dem Thread probiert. Mal schauen.
Ansaj, der Hinweis mit der Beckengröße kommt natürlich immer, wenn man sich in Foren wie diesen bewegt. Und natürlich auch zurecht. Es dürften ziemlich genau 1215l sein, die mein Becken fasst. Ich habe mich an der sicherlich zu diskutierenden Formel 200l pro __ Goldfisch orientiert und wie du dir denken kannst, dient der Sonnenbarsch dazu, dass es auch bei den 4 Fischen bleibt. Nach Beratung im Fachgeschäft habe ich die Fische mit 2 Eisfreihaltern und einer Heizung wunderbar über den Winter gebracht. Hier im Rhein-Main sind die Winter recht milde. Die Trübung führe ich in der Tat auf die Algenblüte und nicht auf den Fischbesatz zurück. Es scheint einfach am Filter zu hapern. Die Wasserwerte inklusive Temperatur sind ja alle im grünen Bereich.

Nochmals Danke


----------



## Flusskrebs75 (12. Juli 2015)

Und dann ging sie wieder......
Ca 2 Wochen nach meinem letzten Eintrag ist das Wasser ganz plötzlich innerhalb von 3 Tagen wieder aufgeklart und man sieht nun wieder auf den Grund. Sehr eigenartig, wie das so schlagartig trüb und dann auch wieder klar wurde. Aber ich freue mich natürlich, dass das überstanden ist. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass der Sonnenbarsch seinen Job nicht zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt hat: meine Kinder haben einen ca 2cm großen grauen Minifisch entdeckt, was ja eigentlich nur ein __ Goldfisch sein kann. Ich kann mir das noch nicht vollends erklären...
Mal schauen, vielleicht erledigt sich das ja auch von selbst.
Grüße und nochmals Danke an Euch alle...


----------

